# Netflix Error on the Nexus 7



## Randomocity (Dec 23, 2011)

So I just got my N7 about a week ago and I'm loving it. The only problem I have is that whenever I try to load a movie or TV show on the Netflix app, I get error 12001, cannot connect to the netflix service. I know that this was an issue on older tablets, but i've done my googlefu and can't seem to find anything recent or relevant. I've tried to connect on both on stock 4.1.1 and on ParanoidAndroid, the latter of which I'm currently running. I have the wifi-only option enabled, so it's not that. Any suggestions for getting it working? It's basically the only thing holding me back from calling this tablet perfect.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meanstreak242 (Jul 24, 2011)

Works fine for me, on all the roms I've tried. I'd suggest either clearing data on the app, or logging out and back in from within the app. I've heard that can help.


----------

